# You gain control of Mike Bobbitt's mind.....



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Jan 2007)

What rules would you add? What changes would you make?

All in fun folks....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jan 2007)

Fire that jerk Monkhouse.....


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Jan 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Fire that jerk Monkhouse.....


 +1  
And let me control who get's banned  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Jan 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Fire that jerk Monkhouse.....



hmmmm I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jan 2007)

....well, either that or pay him really big bucks.


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Jan 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ....well, either that or pay him really big bucks.


That would never work, so it's $5 per ban, an I'm immune to the ban stick  ^-^


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jan 2007)

If anyone does gain control of my mind... good on you. I haven't been able to yet!


----------



## navymich (22 Jan 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> If anyone does gain control of my mind... good on you. I haven't been able to yet!



But to gain control of it, wouldn't that be insinuating that you have one..... ;D


And if it so happens that you do have a mind, all control was signed over when you got married anyway.  8)


----------



## career_radio-checker (22 Jan 2007)

Jeez I can just see the movie remake now. _Being Mike Bobbitt_ 
Hope you like marionettes Mike  >


----------



## career_radio-checker (22 Jan 2007)

OK maybe I should actually contribute something to the thread. If I was Mike Bobbitt I would...

1. Ban that ware rabbit that keeps popping up.
2. Make the Librarian change her avatar from _Girls Rule and Boys Drool _ to _Girls Rule and Boys are giving them the benefit of doubt_
3. lobby DND to link Army.ca to their website.
4. Give Bruce a payraise to a dollar a day then raise his membership fees.
5. Not have the server crash for entire weekends; creating stressful situations amongst Army.ca addicts


----------



## gaspasser (22 Jan 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> But to gain control of it, wouldn't that be insinuating that you have one..... ;D
> 
> 
> And if it so happens that you do have a mind, all control was signed over when you got married anyway.  8)



+1 mich,   but    OUCH!!!


 ;D
My suggestion, and to keep things clean and somewhat politically correct...hmmm, free beer for new members on sign up.


----------



## Yrys (22 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> My suggestion, and to keep things clean and somewhat politically correct...hmmm, free beer for new members on sign up.


to be really PC, it shouldd be Timmies coffee  !


----------



## gaspasser (22 Jan 2007)

Ok, I'll retract and go with Tim's coffee, I guess I'm just in beer mode and the tank is low.
If it's up for vote, CRC's #5, no more lag! no more lag! no more lag!


 ;D
"beer...tiguila for fifteen people"  {chanting mob}  ;D


----------



## FredDaHead (22 Jan 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> to be really PC, it shouldd be Timmies coffee  !



But Timmie's coffee* is in the process of being labeled a chemical weapon by the UN. We don't want to publicly endorse weapons of mass destruction, do we?

*Only regular coffee is considered a chemical weapon. Coffee-related drinks, such as hot smoothies or iced cappucinos, are not.


----------



## NL_engineer (22 Jan 2007)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> But Timmie's coffee* is in the process of being labeled a chemical weapon by the UN. We don't want to publicly endorse weapons of mass destruction, do we?
> 
> *Only regular coffee is considered a chemical weapon. Coffee-related drinks, such as hot smoothies or iced cappucinos, are not.



Looks like the UN is trying to start a war  ;D.

Now I will have to go and get  a blank set of release papers signed  : so that I can tell off the UN  ;D


----------



## Haggis (22 Jan 2007)

I'd ban everyone for the May Two Four weekend.  Give the mods a holiday and everyone else can just.... well... get some sun, people!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Jan 2007)

Sun, what's that? Never saw that since May 30 '06   (in case you didn't know, that was the day I regestered on here    )


----------



## Haggis (22 Jan 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Sun, what's that? Never saw that since May 30 '06   (in case you didn't know, that was the day I regestered on here    )



That, Mr. Baker, is my point!!


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Jan 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> That, Mr. Baker, is my point!!


 ;D I know I know


----------



## NL_engineer (22 Jan 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> That, Mr. Baker, is my point!!



Your making him feel important 

STOP

Before he gets ideas


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Jan 2007)

Tell Mike his long lost relative, Loreena is now a Cutco sales lady in Ottawa looking for a few house parties.  She moved north of the border because she could no longer be seen in the presence of knives in the US. 

_Yes I know it is old tacky news but there is a John in his immediate family._


----------



## warspite (23 Jan 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Your making him feel important
> 
> STOP
> 
> Before he gets ideas


 :rofl:

But really now if I had control of Mike Bobbitt's mind his thoughts might go something like this:

"Hmmmmm, that's strange I suddenly think that Warspite should be given some sort of fancy title under his name. Something like...
*HIS IMPERIAL HIGHNESS, THE EXALTED AND GLORIOUS WARSPITE THE FIRST, LORD OF THE RADIO CHATTER FORUM, MARSHAL OF THE BAN BUTTON, FIGUREHEAD EMPEROR OF THE DOMINION OF ARMY.CA :king:*

Yes I know......I truly am to modest ^-^


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jan 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Your making him feel important
> 
> STOP
> 
> Before he gets ideas


 :rofl: That just made my morning


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Jan 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> But really now if I had control of Mike Bobbitt's mind his thoughts might go something like this:
> 
> ...




Quit trying to copy Kyle, as he had a similar statement in his name  ;D


----------

